
Dark Sky Version 2.0 (with sales figures) - phil
http://journal.darkskyapp.com/2012/version-2.0/
======
alexobenauer
I've loved Dark Sky from the beginning. We watched and studied their
Kickstarter campaign as inspiration for our own, which was also successfully
funded.

The apps are fantastic, well worth what they are priced. The copy & marketing
on the website and in the App Store don't do it justice, as they don't
communicate the benefit of the app to potential users. Using the app though
has saved me from a number of issues, and has helped me to well time grilling
dinner in between two rain showers, or timing when to dip in for dinner while
walking around town.

Great app, nothing else comes close. I look forward to using 2.0.

